# Peter Jackson's Lancaster



## ham-pete (Jul 21, 2010)

Peter Jackson's model of an Avro Lancaster at Hood Aerodrome, Masterton, New Zealand. This model was made in China (where else) of steel and fibreglass. This it the first time it has been erected. Maybe the colour remake of the Dam Busters is still on the cards, well hopefully.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2010)

We need to chip in and get that kit for Terry to build. Wonder what that costs!


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> We need to chip in and get that kit for Terry to build...


One kit at a time
Terry hasn't finished his 1:1 Wildcat yet...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> One kit at a time
> Terry hasn't finished his 1:1 Wildcat yet...



OMG!!  That will get a rise out of him!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

P*** off !
Can't see the pic of the Lanc, I'll try later.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)

Shows up fine here.

Impressive to see I'm sure (although not as good as the real thing )


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah! Got it now! The same pic as shown in the Press release on the movie, with those well-known hills on the edge of RAF Scampton!!!
It certainly looks impressive, and well done to the movie company for going to such lengths.


----------



## Pong (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome.  to those who made the model!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

COOL !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

I know what I'm asking for Christmas this year.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, but imagine the size of the box ! And the glue.....jeesh !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2010)

Two 55 gallon drums of glue, 35 gallons of flat black, 20 gallons of dark green, 20 gallons of brown, .................


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 23, 2010)

Airframes, you need to take a little more water with what you drink. If you think they are hills behind Scampton you have had one too many. Those are the lower slopes of the Rimatuka Ranges that form the barrier between Wellington, and the Wairarapa in New Zealand.

On another note;

The following is from todays New Zealand Herald;

Oscar-winning director and plane enthusiast Sir Peter Jackson has upgraded his private jet to a Gulfstream G550, which is capable of flying non-stop from New Zealand to Los Angeles.
The plane is considered the epitome of luxury, and comes with a hefty price-tag of $68 million.
Yet despite shelling out a small fortune for the G550, it is believed Jackson cannot fly home in it.
The G550 replaced Jackson's older Gulfstream IV, which would refuel in the Pacific Islands or Hawaii due to its shorter range.
Aviation is one of Jackson's many passions.
He owns a plane construction company The Vintage Aviator and was part-way through the filming of a feature on World War II Dambusters.
He already owned 29 World War I and replica planes, though only half of them were capable of flight.
His newest aircraft typically seated between 12 and 16 passengers in separate living areas.
The seating can be converted to beds for five or six passengers. Capable of flying 12,500km without a fuel stop, the G550 has the longest flight range in its class.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Good info there. By the way, the refernce to the 'Scampton Hills' was a joke! The area immediately around Scampton is as flat as a witches t*t ! I had realised the pic was taken in NZ !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2010)

Does Eduard make a PE set for that one?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Due out in September, along with some Czechmaster resin bits, including crew figures......


----------



## parsifal (Jul 24, 2010)

flat as a witches t*t....thats funny


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd rather have a rebuilt C-69 or C-97....travel in class and style!


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok Airframes, being a colonial, not familiar with the area around Scampton. Not a lot of flat land around this country.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

No probs mate. Not a lot of flat land where I live either, step out my front door and it's wooosh! Down a 45 degree hill !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

Come to South Jersey! As Harrison will tell ya, we're known as "flatlanders"!


----------



## Trebor (May 11, 2011)

any news on this film project? I'm pretty anxious. 

and lucky, i'll take the C-69.


----------

